# New hook tool



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have been experimenting with a Cicada hybrid, half fly- half plug to use with Ultra lite tackle. I am trying to build these on a wire
Aberdeen or Sproat hooks. Using cork and balsa and deer hair. Was having trouble with bodies slipping on hook shank,even when
Epoxied. I needed a hump shank type hook, like sold for bugs. But I needed humps where I wanted them. So I took a cheap pair
of long nose pliers and ground the "nose" off. Then put them in vise and drill press, drilled a 1/8" hole-, 1/2" deep in the end of the
jaws. This leaves a 1/8" groove in each jaw. Take 1/2" long piece of shank of bit used to drill hole. Solder this into one jaw. Now
you can crimp humps in any wire hook in location you want. Will also be handy just to make bug hooks.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Pretty cool.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Tricky, that's a tip worth remembering.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool mod job. I love that kind of basement ingenuity and thinking out of the box. Please post your cicada bait when you get one finished. Sounds interesting.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

American ingenuity at its finest.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Similar to these jewelry pliers but different. You gotta love the creative process of making something that suits your needs.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Same boat as you. Modifying tool by drilling through jaw with 1/16" bit , 90 degrees to 1/8" hole- passing through 
to provide channel for hook shank. Haven't done yet, making new tool Sat.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I had a pair of those jewelry pliers, that came from craft store. I ruined them in a short time, using on stainless
.031 wire to form Spin-baits. What I would like to find is source of brass wire, like Herters used to sell as
Gimmick Wire. A lot of the old spinners had brass wire before SS became avaible.


----------

